# Outer Hebrides and Midges



## dellzeqq (7 Jul 2009)

has anybody toured the Outer Hebrides in late August, and, if so, how were the midges?


----------



## spandex (7 Jul 2009)

A good friend of mine has spent some time up there and told me that the Midges where not bad at all as the wind is most of the time to much for them. But they have been bitten but not as bad as anywhere else they have been in Scotland.


----------



## Comatosed (7 Jul 2009)

Yes, I toured the Hebrides last August 2007 and I'll be touring there again late this August.

Midges generally weren't bad at all apart from one massive attack in Lochmaddy, probably my own fault for camping near the water. 

What date are going to be there? I'll be there for the last week of August and first week of September.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jul 2009)

well I'd planned to set off from London on the 16th and arrive back on the 22nd. To be honest I'm nervous - this would be the very first cycle tour with the Babe, and I don't want it to be the last. I love going to Scotland, and the midges don't bother me when I'm on the move - but travelling a deux we'd be going slowly (12mph or so) and stopping frequently. 

What's your opinion on the repellents?


----------



## Comatosed (7 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> well I'd planned to set off from London on the 16th and arrive back on the 22nd. To be honest I'm nervous - this would be the very first cycle tour with the Babe, and I don't want it to be the last. I love going to Scotland, and the midges don't bother me when I'm on the move - but travelling a deux we'd be going slowly (12mph or so) and stopping frequently.
> 
> What's your opinion on the repellents?



6 days including travel from and to London? Seems pretty short.

I've heard a lot of people recomend Avon 'skin so soft' as a midge repellant! 

http://www.wyrdology.com/edinburgh/midges/avon.html

Otherwise I have some cream which is good but can't remember the make. I usually take those slow coil burners for outside my tent as well, they're quite effective and smell nice!

Something like this:

http://www.pic-corp.com/www/consumer/coils.htm


----------



## HJ (7 Jul 2009)

Midges shouldn't be a problem when you are moving, it is when you stop, also note that midges don't fly when the sun is shining or when there is more that a light breeze blowing or when it is raining. The worst time for getting midged is when it is still and overcast, or at dusk and dawn. Look for a repellent with DEET (can't remember what that stands for), it is the most effective midge deterrent. A midge net can also be useful when you are off the bike, if you are camping.


----------



## Comatosed (7 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Look for a repellent with DEET (can't remember what that stands for), it is the most effective midge deterrent. .



Aye, that's what the army use, and it's good stuff.

I wouldn't really advise you not to wash...but the midges do like a bit of clean flesh straight from the shower!


----------



## Amanda P (7 Jul 2009)

The best way to avoid midges, I've heard, is to be with someone they like biting more than they like biting you.

Either Dell or the Babe will be the preferred one.

If it's the Babe, it'll be the last tour. 

If it's Dell... well, how much are you prepared to sacrifice to keep this relationship?

Or you could just use DEET....


----------



## HJ (7 Jul 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> The best way to avoid midges, I've heard, is to be with someone they like biting more than they like biting you.



Has this advice been given to you by Spandex?


----------



## Kirstie (7 Jul 2009)

Yes I was there in early Sept last year and had no problems with the midgies...


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2009)

Generally gone by mid September but they can still be bad late August or gone. Depends entirely on the season. So expect the worse and hope for the best.


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Has this advice been given to you by Spandex?



 I can't help being tasty.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jul 2009)

thankyou all for the advice.

My strategy has changed. We're going for a wander somewhere close to home in August (either Essex and Suffolk or around Dieppe) and that will sort out any problems we have with the touring routine - I'm aiming to keep the two bikes and luggage to under forty pounds, which means we'll be travelling with a minimum amount of stuff, so it will be good to test out the practicality of this. Then, having had a wonderful time (fingers crossed) we'll aim to do the Outer Hebrides in late September or mid October, or, if the weather is rubbish, May next year.

I think aiming for everything at once on a first tour might make the first tour the last tour. And that would be sad.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2009)

May could be good but April is often nice in the Highlands, deffo no midges then, May, there could be. September is often very wet, October very beautiful but changeable. Don't go in November through to February.


----------



## AndrewClark (8 Jul 2009)

All my West Coast tours have been May or September and I can't remember any problem with midges or need for repellent. It's normally pretty breezy up there and the wind keeps them away. September was wetter than May.

Normandy / Brittany are well geared up for cycle touring. Lots of campsites and if you wanted you could dispense with carrying food & cooking gear entirely. Breakfast just buy some croissants at the baker and eat them in the nearest cafe. Lunch, find a restaurant were the locals go, (lorries are an especially good sign!) and get a 3 course meal for not much dosh. Evenings buy stuff from the supermarket for a cold picnic or eat out again. Good advice here http://www.bretonbikes.com/jennie -The Breton Bikes Menu3.htm


----------



## HJ (8 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I can't help being tasty.



I can't help but agree...


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I can't help being tasty.


you do sound like the perfect travelling Hebridean travelling companion. As long as you're ten metres behind the rest.


----------

